# Kiai Master Ryukerin vs MMA fighter for $5k



## GrishkaD (Dec 31, 2006)

A video I found very funny, to anybody who practices any form of ancient martial arts I am in now way attempting to disrespect any of you, but this is a joke.

YouTube - Kiai Master Ryukerin vs MMA fighter for $5k


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

it looked like the mma guy was even going easy on him. ancient martial arts are fun to study and really spiritually pleasing, but not alot of them adapt to actual fighting.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ahaha when are people gonna realize that shit doesnt work


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

That was funny ass shit. As much as I don't mind (in all actuality respect) many of the TMAs and their practitioners, the guys who are world famous for "Kiai" or "Ki" attacks, "Dim Mak" and what not always make me laugh up a freaking storm. 

Yeah they are master Magicians or Hypnotists. But not martial artists. I'll accept the Chi/Ki super powers in the video games and anime. I'll leave it at that also, thank you.


----------



## Trainee (Nov 18, 2006)

Do his students get paid? I mean, they were all getting a beating when he was doing some crazy azn-movie stuff. I mean...could his students be so stupid? It makes you wonder, doesn't it?
Maybe it's true...either way, this proves that physical force overcomes Qi-fighting (or w/e) anyday. Lol.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

oh man that was to funny. i think i could have beat that guy up and i have zero training(unless watching counts). I dont know what he was doing...did he think holding one hand up like that was a good defense? and his offense was pathetic, my grandmother could dodge those strikes. but to be fair the acting at the start was top notch.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

...I'd have run through that guy like crap through a goose.

Seriously though, what a 'tard. I don't think that "Master" has ever seen a real fight in his life. Poor guy, here's a mashed up face to teach you your lesson. Oh yeah, and me taking $5k from you. Have a nice day!


----------

